# Your Legacy



## IcemanSK (Mar 22, 2006)

When you die, what do you want to be said of you? I'm not trying to be morbid, I'm just curious about what you accomplish in your life & how you want to be remembered.


----------



## stickarts (Mar 22, 2006)

It is important to me that my friends know that I watch their back and am always there for them, especially during the tough times.
I am pretty thick headed and am very persistent at achieving my goals. :0)
I try to do what I feel in my heart is right. Hopefully there will be one or two that will think I was an ok instructor!


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 22, 2006)

My Legacy will be my three son's and my students I have trainer over the years.

What I would like to be said about me, is I was a fair but hard man. My students learn what respect and dignity was and they also learned to be humble in there lifes.
I would also like my childern to be able to carry on what my father left me and not let society dictate how MA is suppose to be, be themself.
Terry


----------



## Kacey (Mar 22, 2006)

A HUNDRED YEARS FROM NOW​
...it will not matter what my bank account was,​
the sort of house I lived in, or the kind of car I drove...​
...but the world may be different​
because I was important in the life of a child.
​ 
Cliche?  Perhaps.  But as a teacher, I can aspire to no higher ideal.
​


----------



## evenflow1121 (Mar 22, 2006)

All dressed up and no place to go.


No seriously, I would just like people to remember that I tried my best to make people laugh and smile.  That I did my best to forgive people that hurt me, and if I failed someone that I tried my best to make amends for it. The rest as one good doctor around here says "is superflous" :asian:


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 22, 2006)

I want to folks to look back & say that I made a difference in this world. As much as I always wanted to be the World Middleweight Kickboxing Champion, that wasn't gonna happen for me. But that's ok. I love life, I love to laugh, & I love to encourage others to be the best that they can be.


----------



## stickarts (Mar 23, 2006)

Well said kacey!


----------



## Martial Tucker (Mar 23, 2006)

That I gave more than I took, therefore I made a positive contribution to humanity.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Mar 23, 2006)

i'd like to know, as i'm dying, that i've enriched the lives of the people who met me.  whether they know it or not is of less importance.


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 23, 2006)

bushidomartialarts said:
			
		

> i'd like to know, *as i'm dying,* that i've enriched the lives of the people who met me. whether they know it or not is of less importance.


 
Is this a soon thing? Or are you just speaking in the sense that we all are heading there?


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Mar 28, 2006)

I simply want someone to say, 'He did some good'.


----------



## elder999 (Mar 28, 2006)

_"He was loved."_

*Everything* else-and for me that's quite a bit-is secondary, imho.


----------



## Ray (Mar 31, 2006)

IcemanSK said:
			
		

> When you die, what do you want to be said of you?


"Look he's still moving!  He's not dead after all."


----------



## Kensai (Apr 5, 2006)

Ray said:
			
		

> "Look he's still moving! He's not dead after all."


 
:ultracool


----------



## White Fox (Apr 6, 2006)

IcemanSK said:
			
		

> When you die, what do you want to be said of you? I'm not trying to be morbid, I'm just curious about what you accomplish in your life & how you want to be remembered.


 
I want to have been a teacher by example that stood up for what is right and true. No matter what the odds were.


----------

